# best liquid fertilizer?



## Vietguy357 (Sep 20, 2010)

I been using leaf zone for my 30gal planted. i dose it every 3 days. Is there any other liquid fertilizer out on the market? which one give the best growth?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Vietguy357,

API Leaf Zone only contains Potassium and Iron. It dones not have any Nitrogen, Phosphorus, or micronutrients. I would strongly recommend Seachem Flourish Comprehensive, it contains macros and micro nutrients. See below.

Total Nitrogen 0.07%
Available Phosphate ( P2O5) 0.01%
Soluble Potash 0.37%
Calcium (Ca) 0.14%
Magnesium (Mg) 0.11%
Sulfur (S) 0.2773%
Boron (B) 0.009%
Chlorine (Cl) 1.15%
Cobalt (Co) 0.0004%
Copper (Cu) 0.0001%
Iron (Fe) 0.32%
Manganese (Mn) 0.0118%
Molybdenum (Mo) 0.0009%
Sodium (Na) 0.13%
Zinc (Zn) 0.0007%


----------



## Vietguy357 (Sep 20, 2010)

thx, how often should I dose with that?


----------

